# Golden Puppy in Somerset, KY



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

This guy just went on the site today. He won't be available for adoption until Monday, but I thought I'd go ahead and get the word out on him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13907037


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh my, and I'm only 3hrs away from somerset...He is such a sweet looking boy!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG he is gorgeous 
whats he doing in rescue he is still only a baby poor thing


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Is this a Kill Shelter?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It could be a kill shelter. At the top of one of its pages, it says "If you are interested in an animal on this site, you must act immediately. Virginia state law only requires an animal to be kept for 5 days."


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

For those of you who are on the Lab Forum, there are a lot of Labs on their list.... FYI.
http://www.nrvanimalshelters.com/Pulaski/dogs.htm


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, they are a kill shelter, but they try their hardest to PTS as few animals as possible. I'm an hour from Somerset and would gladly help out with a transport or even pulling this little fella


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

AWWW! What a sweet little face. Reminds me of Buddy when he was that age.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just emailed them to find out more info about him.
kyguy78, Ill keep you updated. If something happened to where we did get him we might just need you, & Thank you VERY MUCH for the offer to help. 
I have to talk to my husband about him right now just awaiting information about his temperament and things, & we aren't even fully moved into our new home yet at this time. But he isn't going to be released anyway till June 15th so that gives us some time, if he isn't spoken for by then.
All happening so fast lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kjarv*

KJARV

If you and your Hubby don't rescue this little guy be sure to call and email GRRAND in KY Immediately.
www.grrand.org

The program description information has been provided by the individual groups
for you to be better informed of the services and policies of their group before
surrendering or adopting a dog.

GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)


*Contact Information: 
Mailing Address P.O. Box 6132 
City, State Zip Louisville, KY 40206-0132 
Phone: 812-981-2251 and 866-981-2251 (Toll free outside Louisville) Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Bill Gunderson 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.grrand.org *Territory Serviced: Kentucky, Southern Indiana & Southern Ohio 
Organizational Information: 
Year Formed: Incorporated: 501(c)3 Insured: 
1994 Yes - 1996 Yes - 1996 Yes 
Licensing complies with state requirements: Yes 
Officers Elected Appointed Other 
Board of Directors Elected Appointed Other 
Program uses Foster Homes Yes No 
Program uses Boarding Kennels Yes No 
Program uses own facility Yes No 
Program uses a combination of above Yes No 
Policies: 
Program has written policies. Yes No 
Program accepts: 
Purebred Goldens only Goldens & Golden mixes All Breed/mix rescue 
Program requires Application fee or donation. Yes/Amount: No 
Program adopts out of service territory. Yes No 
Under special circumstances only 
Program requires return of dog to the program if adopter cannot keep. Yes No 
Program takes ownership of the dog upon intake. Yes No 
Other: 
Program requires home visit before adoption approval. Yes No 
Under special circumstances 
Program follows up with adopter after placement. Yes No 
Dogs are observed and evaluated before adoption. Yes No 
All dogs are spayed/neutered before placement (unless medically contraindicated). Yes No 
All dogs receive all vaccines (Rabies, DHLPP and any other regionally appropriate tests) before adoption. Yes No 
All dogs have all tests (heartworm, fecal and other regionally appropriate tests) before adoption. Yes No 
Other requirements of adoption: Secure above -ground fences or professionally installed invisible fences for all households with kids under the age of 16. 
Other program features 
Considerations for Intake/Surrender Do not accept dogs with bite history.


----------

